# Sex and the City 3: Comeback der Mädels abgeblasen



## Poi-chan (1. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sex and the City 3: Comeback der Mädels abgeblasen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sex and the City 3: Comeback der Mädels abgeblasen*


----------



## MichaelG (1. Oktober 2017)

Zickenalaaarm.


----------



## Loopan (1. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für diese zielgruppengerechte Information!


----------



## nuuub (1. Oktober 2017)

Ach... Wie schade... Schreckliche Nachrichten... ^^

btw. 

Wortwahl ist sehr passend. "Abgeblasen" passt zu dieser Porno-Serie. War das Absicht? ^^


----------



## suggysug (1. Oktober 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ach... Wie schade... Schreckliche Nachrichten... ^^
> 
> btw.
> 
> Wortwahl ist sehr passend. "Abgeblasen" passt zu dieser Porno-Serie. War das Absicht? ^^



War nicht ein Zitat aus der Serie:


Spoiler



"Reden ist Silber, Blasen ist Gold"? 


(Vorsichtshalber im Spoiler)


----------



## Angeldust (1. Oktober 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ach... Wie schade... Schreckliche Nachrichten... ^^
> 
> btw.
> 
> Wortwahl ist sehr passend. "Abgeblasen" passt zu dieser Porno-Serie. War das Absicht? ^^



Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, hat man da nie was gesehen...wenn das für dich schon porno ist, dann tust mir bisslerl leid.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> War nicht ein Zitat aus der Serie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ja und? Wenn du danach gehst, sind Mario Barth Auftritte "Porno". 

Wikipedia sagt:
_"Pornografie ist die direkte Darstellung der menschlichen Sexualität oder des Sexualakts, in der Regel mit dem Ziel, den Betrachter sexuell zu erregen. Dabei werden die Geschlechtsorgane in ihrer Aktivität häufig bewusst betont. Der Konsum von Pornografie kann als Form des Voyeurismus betrachtet werden."_​
In "Sex and the City" ging es _- soweit ich das mit meinem Konsum von ~einer handvoll Folgen beurteilen kann - _aber nicht darum, den Zuschauer durch visuelle Stimulation zu erregen, sondern da wurden einfach fünf(?) Frauen gezeigt, die sich beim regelmäßigen Kaffekränzchen über Sex unterhielten. Zugegebenermaßen recht offen, aber wie schon geschrieben: man bekam quasi nichts zu sehen, was aber eben für die Definition "Porno" essentiell ist. Logisch, ist ja auch eine amerikanische Serie. Da gibt's ja schon einen Aufstand, wenn man mal einen weiblichen Nippel vor die Linse kriegt...


Und selbst, wenn man mal alles zu sehen kriegt, hat man nicht unbedingt einen Porno. Beispielsweise in der Sexszene zu Anfang von "Antichrist" sieht man zwar explizit die Penetration der Geschlechtsteile, aber auch, daß währenddessen gerade das Baby des Paares aus dem offenen Fenster in den Tod stürzt. Oder am Ende des Films wird von einem Mann mit zertrümmerten Hoden noch gezeigt, wie er Blut ejakuliert.
Der Film als Ganzes handelt aber von der Bewältigung einer Depression.

Oder die Sexszenen in _Basic Instinct_ - das sind nicht nur eingefügte Fickszenen, sondern sie thematisieren die Machtkämpfe zwischen den Protagonisten und die Bewegungen und Kameraeinstellungen sind genau geplant und choreografiert. Diese Szenen sind eben gerade *nicht *voyeuristisch, sondern dienen der Fortführung der Handlung und der Vertiefung  der Charakterzeichnung.
Und davon ab handelt es sich um einen erstklassigen Thriller in bester Hitchcock Tradition.


Ich frag mich bzgl. der News ja, warum die dann nicht einfach ohne Kim Catrell drehen, wenn die nicht mitmachen will. _Zurück in die Zukunft 2+3 _wurde ja auch ohne Martys Dad-Darsteller Crispin Glover gedreht. Und in_ Matrix 2+3 _wurde ja auch die Rolle des Tank gestrichen, weil der Darsteller bei den Gagenforderungen zu hoch gepokert hatte.


----------



## suggysug (1. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja und? Wenn du danach gehst, sind Mario Barth Auftritte "Porno".
> 
> Wikipedia sagt:
> _"Pornografie ist die direkte Darstellung der menschlichen Sexualität oder des Sexualakts, in der Regel mit dem Ziel, den Betrachter sexuell zu erregen. Dabei werden die Geschlechtsorgane in ihrer Aktivität häufig bewusst betont. Der Konsum von Pornografie kann als Form des Voyeurismus betrachtet werden."_​
> ...



Ach Worrel... war doch nur ein kleiner Scherz , ich weis worum  in dem Film bzw auch der Serie geht.
Zumal das Zitat, das ich gepostet habe, tatsächlich aus der Serie  von Samantha Jones gespielt von Kim Catrell stammt. 
Aber wenn du schon so ausholst dann fehlt noch 50 Shades of Grey in deinem Post .


----------



## FalloutEffect (1. Oktober 2017)

Sex and the City 3? Also die Vorgänger habe ich noch nie gespielt


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ach Worrel... war doch nur ein kleiner Scherz , ich weis worum  in dem Film bzw auch der Serie geht.


Und das ewige Problem mit geschriebener Ironie ... 



> Aber wenn du schon so ausholst dann fehlt noch 50 Shades of Grey in deinem Post .


Das hab ich weder gesehen noch gelesen und kann daher nix dazu sagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Oktober 2017)

Neeiiiiiin, erst keine neuen Twilight-Filme mehr und jetzt auch noch das. Der Herr Hollywood kann sich auf einen gesalzenen Brief gefasst machen!!!


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Neeiiiiiin, erst keine neuen Twilight-Filme mehr und jetzt auch noch das. Der Herr Hollywood kann sich auf einen gesalzenen Brief gefasst machen!!!



Warum denn? Sie machen doch immerhin noch Harry Potter Filme ohne Harry Potter.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Oktober 2017)

Ist das für Frauen eigentlich auch so ein Cringefest wie für Männer?


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Der Herr Hollywood kann sich auf einen gesalzenen Brief gefasst machen!!!


Wegen der Mimimi-Tränen?


----------



## nigra (1. Oktober 2017)

A...ha... ja, das ist doch jetzt mal... sehr öh ...schade?! Gibts demnächst auch Promi-Klatsch auf pcgames? Vielleicht auch die heißesten Modetrends für den Herbst? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch die heißesten Modetrends für den Herbst? Ich bin gespannt!


Hier der angesagte Look für die letzten warmen Tage des Jahres:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundesgerd (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin dankbar, das uns so ein Machwerk erspart bleibt. So bin ich im Kino wenigstens vor dem Trailer von diesen "Ladies" verschont.
Im Gegensatz dazu musste ich mir gestern im Kino den überlangen Trailer zu "Fack ju Göhte 3" ansehen... 

Die Amis können Filme. Was bringt Deutschland an Filme ins Kino? 

Filme mit Hitler und ansonsten "Komödien" zum Extrem-Fremdschämen.

Gute deutsche Kinofilme? Meiner Meinung nach ganz wenige:

die unendliche Geschichte, Bang Boom Bang – Ein todsicheres Ding, Stromberg - Der Film , das Boot, Good Bye, Lenin!, Der Schuh des Manitu und Ödipussi (Loriot)

Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Oktober 2017)

Loopan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese zielgruppengerechte Information!



*que ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, ich könnte jetzt sagen " Hat hier eine EX vergessen" oder sowas. Nein, auf das Niveau werde ich mich hier nicht begeben.

*ICH* bin der *RIESENFAN !!!*

*EHRLICH*


----------



## nigra (1. Oktober 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *que ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte also sagen: Diese News ist nur für dich!


----------



## Orzhov (2. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hier der angesagte Look für die letzten warmen Tage des Jahres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen das Must-Have-Accessoire der Saison zu erwähnen. Senfflecken auf der Unterwäsche.


----------



## nuuub (2. Oktober 2017)

> Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, hat man da nie was gesehen...wenn das für dich schon porno ist, dann tust mir bisslerl leid.



Ach ja... Mit dem Sarkasmus ist es so eine Sache... ^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, komme ich zu der Einschätzung: Jungs, so wird das nie was mit etwas mehr Frauenbeteiligung hier. Wieviel Frauen schreiben hier überhaupt mit? Haben wir wenigstens mal die 2-Prozent-Marke geknackt?


----------



## suggysug (2. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, komme ich zu der Einschätzung: Jungs, so wird das nie was mit etwas mehr Frauenbeteiligung hier. Wieviel Frauen schreiben hier überhaupt mit? Haben wir wenigstens mal die 2-Prozent-Marke geknackt?



Ganz klarer Fall.
Wir brauchen eine Frauenquote!

Anderenfalls vielleicht ist es besser so, sonst hätten wir in diesen und anderen Topics ohnehin verloren.

_(Wieder ein Scherz bevor jetzt wieder jemand es zu ernst nimmt)_


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Oktober 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Fall.
> Wir brauchen eine Frauenquote!



Ich würde mich jedenfalls über etwas Frauenzuwachs freuen. Auf der Arbeit 2 % Frauen, im Hobby 2 % Frauen -- irgendwas in meinem Leben geht ziemlich schief.


----------



## McDrake (2. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jedenfalls über etwas Frauenzuwachs freuen. Auf der Arbeit 2 % Frauen, im Hobby 2 % Frauen -- irgendwas in meinem Leben geht ziemlich schief.


Die Frauenquote war in meinem Berufsleben meist ganz gut.
Liegt evtl. daran, dass ich eher in Branchen gearbeitet habe, welche in Sachen Lohn nicht unbedingt Spitzenreiter sind:
Gastgewerbe, Verkauf und Pflege.

Wäre mal interessant darüber eine Statistk zu sehe [emoji14]


----------



## Promego (2. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jedenfalls über etwas Frauenzuwachs freuen. Auf der Arbeit 2 % Frauen, im Hobby 2 % Frauen -- irgendwas in meinem Leben geht ziemlich schief.



wichtig ist doch dass möglichst 100% deiner sexpartner deinem bevorzugten geschlecht entsprechen - wobei, bei deiner sonstigen quote, wären 50% schon eine immense steigerung!


----------



## Tek1978 (3. Oktober 2017)

Ist besser so wenn es keinen dritten Teil gibt.

Der Zahn der Zeit hat bei den Hauptdarstellern auch nicht halt gemacht.

Die Serie hat damals gut in Ihre Zeit gepasst wie. z.b. auch Seinfeld oder Friends usw. wenn man da heute mit gealterten Schauspielern einfach so weitermacht sieht das einfach erzwungen aus.

Sowas kann nur schief gehen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2017)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ist besser so wenn es keinen dritten Teil gibt.
> 
> Der Zahn der Zeit hat bei den Hauptdarstellern auch nicht halt gemacht.


... und? Das wäre ja nur ein relevantes Argument, wenn inUniverse keine Zeit vergangen wäre - oder wie bei _Roter Drache_ die sichtbar gealterten Schauspieler sogar ihr *jüngeres *ich aus _Das Schweigen der Lämmer_ darstellen sollen. 
Wenn man jetzt aber eine Geschichte erzählt, die eben zeigt, was aus den Charakteren heute geworden ist, kann das durchaus charmant werden und möglicherweise durch ein großes Maß an Selbstreflexion der Charaktere sogar recht anspruchsvoll.



> wenn man da heute mit gealterten Schauspielern einfach so weitermacht sieht das einfach erzwungen aus.


Wieso das denn? Sehen die letzten Folgen von Columbo "erzwungen" aus, weil er da viel älter ist als zu Anfang? Sehen die letzten Filme der _TOS _von _Star Trek _"erzwungen" aus, wenn die Charaktere einfach inUniverse genauso gealtert sind wie die Schauspieler?


Ein wenig offtopic, aber:

Mitunter tut es dem Film sogar gut, wenn die Schauspieler altern. Bei _Mulholland Drive_ gibt es eine lange Traum Sequenz und einen Teil, der in der Realität spielt. Zuerst wurde die Traumrealität gedreht. Es sollte eine Serie werden und das bisherige Material war die Eröffnungsfolge. Dann kam es aber nicht zu der Verwirklichung als Serie und anderthalb Jahre später wurden weitere Szenen gedreht, mit denen das vorhandene Material dann als abgeschlossener Film realisiert wurde. Diesmal wurden hauptsächlich Szenen aus der Realität gedreht. Darstellerin Naomi Watts ist inzwischen vom Aussehen eines jungen Teenagers zu einer erwachsenen Frau gealtert.

Die Geschichte ist, daß eine desillusionierte Schauspielerin sich eine erfolgreiche Holywoodkarriere erträumt - und dabei ist in dem Jugend-süchtigen Hollywood ein jugendlicheres Aussehen nur von Vorteil und die Diskrepanz zwischen ihrem jugendlicheren, naiven Charme in der Traumwelt und ihrem realistischerem, desillusionierten, erwachsenerem Aussehen in der Realität ist das i-Tüpfelchen, das dem Film perfekt macht.


----------

